# A few compositions



## Rhombic (Oct 28, 2013)

Hello, I'm new here, but let's forget about introductions and that useless stuff.
I have been a composer for around 3 years. Most of my compositions are serious music in a contemporary style, some more atonal than others. However, I have also worked with music for videogames. I still prefer my more serious composer side to the other one. In order not to upload many compositions here, I'll leave a link to the composition I uploaded to IMSLP (don't worry, it's Creative Commons ShareAlike/Attribution, IIRC, no problem with that!).

http://imslp.org/wiki/Category:Heron,_Edward

I look forward to participating actively in this forum, not only in Composers but also in general discussion!


----------



## Celloissimo (Mar 29, 2013)

Any specific works you want looked at?


----------



## Rhombic (Oct 28, 2013)

Yes, I would like to know what you think about Saeculo XXIV and Brief Bagatelle.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Though many TC members read scores readily enough, an audio realization is the way to go here -- nothing like even a decent facsimile audio vs. just a score.


----------

